# Worked on a Few Accuracy Problems Today !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot quite a bit today, and most shooting was pretty good for me, but I was having some " Why am I shooting to the right" issues.

Well, after analyzing everything I realized my shooting eye was not directly under the band in relation to my anchor point ..... I was not tilting my head enough to get my line correct !

The other was I was using arm motion, moving the sling shot upon release and not a natural wrist movement only toward the target upon release.

Once I corrected both of those issues my "groups" tightened up a lot. It really is the little things that can make a big difference !!!

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Debbel's in the details. I don't even move my wrist, trying to eliminate variables.*


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome back, wll!

Why would we get up each morning if we didn't think we could shooter tighter, more consistent groups!?

Thanks for blazing a trail. I'm sure I'll be looking at those markers as soon as the pursuit of shooting precision gets me around to that part of the circle again!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was taught how to shoot a rifle, one thing I remember the most is breathing technique. inhale slowliy pause for a second and slowly and smoothly the trigger. I practice that with my slingshots, I know it helps me anyway. Dr, says I have white coat syndrome, so when I have my blood pressure taken, I do breathing exercises to bring my pressure down. Oh and I have a picture of my 2 year and my 4 year old great nieces on my phone❤ just thought Id throw that in there


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

WII in what hand are you holding the slingshot? If you are holding it in the left, then shooting to the right means that you are tilting more than necessary and vice versa. That is assuming everything else is equal. 
What I am doing now, and it really helps, is adopting a body and frame hold position that requires as little head tilt as possible, so as to eliminate it from the list of variables. In my case that means that I am not shooting gangsta anymore, but I have a 45° angle of the forks, which brings the reference point more upright and to the right, closer to the natural position of my right eye. It only works when shooting ttf though, ott still needs gangsta style for me, but then again, when shooting ott, it doesn't matter how much I tilt my head, the ball bearing always goes to the horizontal center for some unexplained reason.


----------

